# How many screws/nails when tying to header beams together?



## Maxpowers

Making a header out of two 2x12's. Is there a chart or any sort of guidelines on how many screws/nails to hold them together with? Am I supposed to just do the math and add up the weight capacity? So lets says a 30lb snow load, 10lb dead load. 14' span, cut in half for each header and for easier math lets say 10 long header. So 7x10x40 = 2800lbs every 10 feet. Enough screws/nails to equal 2800lbs of strength for every 10 feet? And which weight spec do I go with?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

If you're building a beam, the best way is to put a piece of 0.5" plywood in the middle and use carriage bolts along with the nails to hold it together.

The plywood makes it match the wall thickness.

Put a pair of bolts at each end and put others along the length about 2 feet apart in a staggered pattern. It doesn't hurt to glue it together also.

16d Nails should be about a foot apart


----------



## oldtruckbbq

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you're building a beam, the best way is to put a piece of 0.5" plywood in the middle and use carriage bolts along with the nails to hold it together.
> 
> The plywood makes it match the wall thickness.
> 
> Put a pair of bolts at each end and put others along the length about 2 feet apart in a staggered pattern. It doesn't hurt to glue it together also.
> 
> 16d Nails should be about a foot apart


I agree with Bearfootfarm, especially on the glue. The glue gives you a bond the whole length of the wood and basically makes it a laminated assembly with an incredible amount of strength. The plywood will also help it resist sagging.


----------



## Nimrod

I just made one for over the 12 foot door opening in the barn I am building. It's in the gable end so it doesn't have to support a big load. I used glue between the 2X12s, clamped them together, and put the 16 D nails in at different angles. Nails were staggered about a foot apart. The clamps pull any minor warp out of the boards. If there is any warp, put the boards together so the warp in each board opposes the one in the other. Leave the clamps on until the glue dries. Putting the nails in at varying angles makes it very hard for the boards to come apart. Nails at an angle won't go all the way through the sandwich. Check back with me in about 50 years to see how this worked out.


----------



## melli

Maxpowers said:


> Making a header out of two 2x12's. Is there a chart or any sort of guidelines on how many screws/nails to hold them together with? Am I supposed to just do the math and add up the weight capacity? So lets says a 30lb snow load, 10lb dead load. 14' span, cut in half for each header and for easier math lets say 10 long header. So 7x10x40 = 2800lbs every 10 feet. Enough screws/nails to equal 2800lbs of strength for every 10 feet? And which weight spec do I go with?


The nails are to keep the boards together, not to carry load (the wood does that). A situation that puts nails into play would be a side loaded beam (but your top loading). As suggested, gluing them with ply sandwiched in between them is commonly done as a nail gun has 3-1/4" nails, and two ply 2x is only 3" wide, but with a 1/2" piece of ply the nails won't puncture through....
Lumber manufacturers will often have nailing pattern for beams (same thing really).
For 2x12, I will do about 4-5 nails (column) every 12-16", offset on backside (a tad more than commonly suggested).
Simpson strong tie sells special screws for beam building...rated for shear forces. Regular screws don't qualify.
And then there is bolts...

Google nailing schedule for beams/2x12s

This is one link
http://richmond.ky.us/images/codes/files/references/Fasteners.pdf
page 36 onward...


----------



## wy_white_wolf

A column of nails/screws for every 12" (or part of) of beam. Number in that column is equal to 1 for every 2" width of the beam.

WWW


----------



## Wellbuilt

Hmmmm old post 
But nailing is standers with headers 
We shoot 3 nails every 16” on both sides of the beam and each end . 
Some times l will shoot some construction adhesive . 
Microwave lams are built like this
DONT use screws the can just snap 
Beams get nailed or bolted 😋


----------



## Twelvepoint

Wellbuilt said:


> Hmmmm old post
> But nailing is standers with headers
> We shoot 3 nails every 16” on both sides of the beam and each end .
> Some times l will shoot some construction adhesive .
> Microwave lams are built like this
> DONT use screws the can just snap
> Beams get nailed or bolted 😋


Can't believe how many screw junkies exist.


----------



## Wellbuilt

Twelvepoint said:


> Can't believe how many screw junkies exist.


 Ya and screws snap so easy . 
I like to nail my headers with 12 d nails
They screw because they can’t toe nail 🙄


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

We use a lot of screws. But usually only when there are redundant supports and structure.

Infill framing is usually screwed. 

Structural framing like decks is nailed or screwed and nailed.

I'm still not sure about the Simpson screws. Tico nails are massively strong, but the screws seem like they would hold better. Though I have popped the heads off of them.


----------



## Wellbuilt

I don’t screw framing , mostly just 12d com nails . 
We screw deck boards and sheet rock
We use Pass load gas nailers to finish out framing . 
Mostly we frame as we go and finish 100% . 
We shoot the roofing on and we are done 😊


----------



## mreynolds

Not so screws are created equal. There are structural screws out there. Problem is, most everyone that doesn't know that goes and buys drywall screws for everything. 

Good thing they mentioned glue also. 

I only use bolts if I am using steel infill on my headers. Otherwise I just use nails.


----------

